# Can goats swim?



## foggybottom (Mar 7, 2009)

My daughter is putting up a 12 across, 24" deep pool for the kids (as in children) in my backyard (no place to put it at her house...) :/ The picture of my "kids" (as in goats) getting out & leaping & playing in the yard and jumping into the pool ran through my mind. Not that this will happen, but was wondering if goats can swim? If most are like mine, they run like crazy when hit with one raindrop. Are there any goats who swim, and like to swim?


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes! Can't remember where, but I've seen pics of goats swimming with human kids--I think it was in some mag I picked up at a feedstore. Presumably, pack-goats would be required to swim or at least wade on occasion.

Tom


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes, but is the pool such as they can get out of it? I don't know how long they can swim.I 've had two goats jump in our pond and quickly repent of it  Mother and daughter, must be in the blood.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Look up goats swimming on Youtube. It's a hoot!


----------



## Fiberaddict (Jun 4, 2009)

This is good to know - we have a creek bisecting our property down near the back, and a pond. While we aren't planning on putting any goats down there (too far from the house to protect from the coyotes/feral dogs), you just never know. There is a concrete culvert crossing the creek, the horses never use it - they wade right in. I guess I need to assume they WILL go in if they want, and plan accordingly (in case they get out....I try to plan for everything. :grin


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I think almost all animals can swim, only very few cannot, but its more a case of do they want to swim?

If its a deep pool, I'd try to make sure they couldn't access the pool or if that's impossible, make sure there is some sort of escape route.


----------



## Painted Pony (Apr 12, 2009)

I'd put a fence around the pool to keep the goats out of the area. I wouldn't be worried about the swimming as much as the damage they'd do to the pool sides with their hooves if they got in and then try to get out. We had an above ground pool years ago that was about 4' deep. Dog accidently fell in and tore the sides trying to get out. Had to patch the side because the pool was leaking...lots of water waste. :sniffle


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

goats usually hate water, or that's been my experience! Although I have seen packgoats swimming (maybe was the same magazine Madfarmer saw)


----------



## Seamus (Apr 9, 2009)

Really glad that you asked this, foggybottom! I have some property along a creek that I was wanting to fence in and wasn't sure if they'd attempt to swim if they escaped the fence.


----------



## foggybottom (Mar 7, 2009)

I guess I was thinking on the same line as dragonlair, most all animals can swim, but do they want to....bought a cover for the pool, not worried about damage to it, it is a $150 pool but daughter got it last fall clearance for $17! Maybe I should make some kind of island in the middle of it, then if the goats get in they will be "shipwrecked on a deserted island" until I rescue them???


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I had one on my deck a couple years back just a 2ft high one for the grandkids one morning went out to feed the babies their bottles and they ran right across the deck to get to me 4 in the pool at once BOY were they shocked. NOPE they didn't swim but could stand up in it so stood there and bawled for me to come get them out.


----------



## foggybottom (Mar 7, 2009)

:rofl I can just picture them piling into the pool, one after the other just like dominoes!! Mine is only 24" at the most, but big around so it seems bigger, I guess these kids now would be okay if they cannonballed in, probably be like yours, Sondra, and just holler. But I can sure see it being a tragedy with deeper pools.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OH it was so funny and they never did that again either.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

:rofl Silly goaties. Tammy


----------



## MamaGoat (Mar 18, 2009)

Our good friend had a goat that drowned in her pool last summer.  It was her favorite goat and it was 2 weeks after her grandmother died. 

I'm sure that goats can swim but getting out is a problem like many people have said. That's a common problem with all kinds of animals, not just goats. Even dogs can drown in a pool with steps in it because when they fall in they can freak out and will stay in one spot trying to climb out instead of swimming around trying to find an escape. So even with a ramp or stairs you are taking a risk. It's best to have a good solid fence around the pool just in case.


----------

